# I Hate Skunks



## Kevin

One has moved in. It's was under my wife's car for about 10 minutes thank god I was able to keep Zuko away and it didn't spray. But when it moved under the porch and Zuko approached it it didn't spray either. I can smell it but it's just residual from whenever it sprayed whatever last time.

I don't dare shoot the damned thing under the porch. I'm hoping it will make its way into the field next to our house where I will then definitely shoot it. It doesn't seem rabid but it very well could be in the early stages - seems really laid back and calm just slowly walking around and sniffing stuff. I hate skunks.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

I have a neighbor that seems to manage to hit them with their car all the time....... Stinks up the whole neighborhood.


----------



## woodman6415

If you have some can cat food you can lure it away from house ... Then blast away

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kevin

On my way to Dollar General then thanks! How far away can they smell the cat food?


----------



## Final Strut

When I was a kid we had a neighbor that shot one under the porch of their house. They could stand to stay in the house for a week. Somebody told him shoot them in the head and they won't spray. Haha right.


----------



## woodtickgreg

They love cat food, even dry food. To see one moving about during the daytime is usually a sign that they are ill. It may just be looking for a cool place to hide. It will probably move on, just keep the dogs away from it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> ......just keep the dogs away from it.



Might have better luck trying to bend time lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

When we get a skunk it usually means we have a bunch. Last time I baited them with grain and cheap tuna- got up at dawn and had target practice with pellet gun -shot 12 or 13. If you shoot them in the right spot they do not spray. They have to bounce hind legs to spray. Only natural predator- great horned owl. Turned out there were 4 other people that summer getting rid of skunks- total was over 50- 2 neighbors think they are cute. They breed to food availability. Love chickens and eggs. I hate skunks........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> If you shoot them in the right spot they do not spray.



What's the right spot? I have my 12 ga loaded with 00 buck probably not a good idea then.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> What's the right spot? I have my 12 ga loaded with 00 buck probably not a good idea then.



I was shooting them at about 25 ft out the window- base of the skull- cheap .17 pellet gun- it is accurate though. The other thing you can do is use a leg trap #1 hook it to 15+ ft. pole on a pivot so you can lift the off the ground. Hold pole down with foot and shoot in head. when they stop movin then you are safe. Lady next to gramps raised a lot of chickens and paid us a quarter each- big money for 10-11 yr old in 1960- half a box of 22 shells. Cousin and I caught 30 in one hole that way and never got sprayed.
If you use the shotgun- it will kill it but what a smelly mess............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drgam

I had one living in a ground hog hole under my shed. I used a small live trap baited with a can of cat food. Supposedly in the small trap they can't get the tail up to spray. I tied a rope to the trap and covered it with an old blanket. Keeps them nice and docile. It was in the trap the next morning. Picked up the trap, carried it to the neighbors pond and threw it in to drown the skunk. Worked perfect with no smell. This is the method a local animal pest control company uses. They say it works every time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

I can't picture the pole method but I have a live trap.


----------



## woodman6415

I don't know how far they can smell the cat food ... But I know they have a very keen sense of smell ... I usually put it way out because I have never shot one that didn't spray .... Guess I don't aim for the right spot ... 22 longs ... Always try for head shot ... Went camping in mid July with wife ... Her daughter and my granddaughter at south llano state park in junction ... Every night at dark had to get in camper because a skunk would show up......Good luck in which ever method you choose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

My wife thinks I'm weird, and now, probably you guys too...but I like the smell of them. The lingering smell...not the fresh out the hole smell...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> My wife thinks I'm weird, and now, probably you guys too...but I like the smell of them. The lingering smell...not the fresh out the hole smell...



You are definitely weird. I bet you also like it when people whip your naked butt with a leather strap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Nah...I grew outa that when I was in my 20's....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

I have a friend that has a animal pest control company. He traps lots of skunks. Cat food in a live trap is what he uses. Covers it with a blanket to carry it.
I think he has to turn them over to the state to be tested. 
The ones I have gotten. I use the head shot also. If loose in the yard I use the shotgun with 3½" heavy shot. In the trap I use .22 Very few have ever smelled.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

We call em pole cats for a reason. Never knew why until a friend trapped one at our house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

ripjack13 said:


> My wife thinks I'm weird, and now, probably you guys too...but I like the smell of them. The lingering smell...not the fresh out the hole smell...


I used to use a lot of red fox urine as cover scent when I bow hunted. It has a very similar smell to skunk and I guess I kind of got used to it. My kids always freak out when we drive by a dead skunk on the road and it never bothers me. I wouldn't say I enjoy it (you weirdo) but it doesn't bother me at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> The lingering smell...not the fresh out the hole smell


@SENC...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I don't like ground hornets.
Skunks do, and will eat the entire nest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Ground hornets don't bother hairy ass chimps.


----------



## Brink

They surely do


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> My wife thinks I'm weird, and now, probably you guys too...but I like the smell of them. The lingering smell...not the fresh out the hole smell...


@ripjack13 HaHa my wife thinks I'm weird too! No wait! uhh Where was I ? Marc I like that left over smell also. Oh wait that's why she thinks I'm weird!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Marc's been into his meds again.........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

My buddy swears by grape jelly for baiting them in. 

I never get lucky and usually never see em much. The lab sure does run into them quite a bit tho.... Dam dog


----------



## SENC

JR Custom Calls said:


> @SENC...


Nope, not going there. Not even getting close to that one.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

ripjack13 said:


> My wife thinks I'm weird, and now, probably you guys too...but I like the smell of them. The lingering smell...not the fresh out the hole smell...




 

On the "Your weird " part. NOT the "Like the smell" part...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

This is my problem now. Maggie killed one awhile back, apparently it had babies before it died. This one goes across our back fence every night about 9:30 and sends her into a barking frenzy. Nikki won't let me kill it.....


----------



## woodtickgreg

Possums, north america's only marsupial, also has more teeth than any other land mammal. Strange creatures indeed but really quite harmless. They only want to get away from you. 
Yup, skunks stink! But they are also very misunderstood animals. I had some property once upon a time and I used to feed all the critters, deer, turkeys, birds, chipmunks, porcupines, raccoons, and even skunks. I used to feed them dry cat food in bowls on my deck. I could sit there and watch them, the coons and the skunks would sit side by side and eat together. Coons are like dogs and very food aggressive and make lots of noise when the eat. Skunks are like cats and are very dainty and delicate when they eat. And if you ever have had the chance to view one up close they are really quite beautiful. I have sat right next to them and watched them eat. I guess folks that have them de-scented by removing the glands when the are babies surgically say they make good pets too. I have watched all the creatures of the forest and the urban jungle in detail and learned a lot about them. Fascinating.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

I had a pet skunk when I was a kid. The only person he ever sprayed was a buddy of mine dumb enough to poke a stick at him. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

I think possum is awesome. I've had a few that lived in the hood, entertaining to watch them occasionally at night. My wife absolutely hates them, thinks they are the devils rat.


----------



## ClintW

Tony said:


> I had a pet skunk when I was a kid. The only person he ever sprayed was a buddy of mine dumb enough to poke a stick at him. Tony


My cousin had a pet skunk for awhile too. They actually do make pretty good pets besides the occasional stink.


----------



## brown down

that is one animal I don't care if I loose my man card running like a girl from!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

@Kevin - Have you gotten your skunk gone yet?


----------



## TimR

ripjack13 said:


> My wife thinks I'm weird, and now, probably you guys too...but I like the smell of them. The lingering smell...not the fresh out the hole smell...


I think this may explain affinity some folks (self included) have for skunky beers, ie Corona or Miller, or likely any clear bottle beers. But yea, fresh outta da hole ees nah gud!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Opossum are the nastiest critters there is.


Schroedc said:


> @Kevin - Have you gotten your skunk gone yet?



No I haven't seen it since the first encounter. Maybe it got tired of Zuko dogging him everywhere. But it didn't spray any of the dogs or me a single time.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Opossum are the nastiest critters there is.
> 
> 
> No I haven't seen it since the first encounter. Maybe it got tired of Zuko dogging him everywhere. But it didn't spray any of the dogs or me a single time.



Nocturnal- when we see them in the early morning or evening multiple times it usually means we have a den nearby. Unfortunately the den here is a culvert under the road on edge of our lot. In the county engineers infinite wisdom they placed it where there is never any water. At least in 25 years. An occasional skunk is usually a wandering male looking for..........


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Nocturnal- when we see them in the early morning or evening multiple times it usually means we have a den nearby. Unfortunately the den here is a culvert under the road on edge of our lot. In the county engineers infinite wisdom they placed it where there is never any water. At least in 25 years. An occasional skunk is usually a wandering male looking for..........



Placing culverts away from water prevents them from rusting out thereby saving the taxpayers a lot money. It's the new green environmentally conscious way of stretching our resources. 

I hear next they're planning to build a hydro-electric dam in the Mojave desert to save a hundred million dollars on concrete. Since there won't be any water in it they can just build the shell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Placing culverts away from water prevents them from rusting out thereby saving the taxpayers a lot money. It's the new green environmentally conscious way of stretching our resources.
> 
> I hear next they're planning to build a hydro-electric dam in the Mojave desert to save a hundred million dollars on concrete. Since there won't be any water in it they can just build the shell.



I agree water can be hell on dams- my ol stompin grounds when I was a kid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

